# Biofeedback



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey guys,Is anyone here used this test for bloating problems? if yes, I'd like to hear about it before that I am going to this check.Just health


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

They have used hypnotherapy successfully for bloating, but I don't think they use biofeedback specifically for bloating that I know of.Usally for lower pelvic floor disorders or other reasons. Eitherway though it won't hurt you and may help. Progressive muscle relaxtion may help as well.


----------

